# خدمة باراكليسي والدة الأله



## مسيحي و أفتخر (11 يوليو 2008)

*قانون الباراكليسي الصغير* 

نشيد ابتهالي إلى والدة الإله الفائقة القداسة​*مقدمة: *
*باركليسي* تعني التعزية أو الابتهال .. وهذا القانون هو بالأصل قصيدة يونانية قديمة لوالدة الإله لا يعرف بالضبط ناظمها وتاريخ نظمها. لكن النفوس التقية اعتادت على تلاوتها في أوقات الشدة والحزن والمرض مستشفعة أم الله معبرة عن ثقتها البالغة في قدرة مريم العذراء وقوة تأثيرها على قلب ابنها الإلهي يسوع المسيح الذي منه تنال كل نعمة وبركة لأبنائها المسافرين في بحر هذه الحياة المضطربة. وبحسب الطقس البيزنطي يتلى قانون الباراكليسي هذا في الأول من شهر آب وحتى الرابع عشر منه استعداداً لعيد انتقال والدة الله إلى السماء بالنفس والجسد. إلا أن الكثيرين يتابعون تلاوته حتى آخر الشهر، معتبرين شهر آب هو "الشهرالمريمي" في الكنيسة الشرقية كما هو شهر أيار في الكنيسة الغربية.  






*رتبة الباراكليسي الصغير*​الكاهن: تبارك إلهنا كل حين الآن وكل أوانٍ وإلى دهر الداهرين. 
القارئ: آمين 
وحالاً يتلو المزمور 142 
يا ربُّ استمع صلاتي. أصغِ لتضرّعي بأمانتك. استجب لي بعدلك 
لا تَدخُل في محاكمةٍ مع عبدك، فإنه لا يزكو حيٌّ أمامك 
لأنَّ العدوَّ قد اضطهد نفسي، وأذلّ إلى الأرض حياتي 
أجلَسَني في ظلماتٍ مثل الموتى من قديم، وسَئِمت فيّ روحي، واضطرب فيَّ قلبي. 
تذكرت الأيام القديمة. هذَذتُ في كلّ أعمالك، وفي صنائع يديك كنت أتأمل بسطت إليك يديَّ، نفسي أماك كأرضٍ لا ماء فيها.
أسرع استجب لي يا ربّ، فقد تلاشت روحي 
لا تصرف وجهك عني، فأشابه الهابطين في الجب 
أسمعني في الغداة رحمتك، فإني عليك توكلت 
عرفني يا رب الطريق التي أسلكُ فيها، فإني إليك رفعت نفسي 
انتشلني من بين أعدائي. يا ربُّ إليك لجأتُ. علّمني أن أعملَ مشيئتك، لأنك   أنت إلهي 
ليَهْدِني روحك الصالح في طريق مستقيمة. من أجل اسمك أحيني يا رب 
بعدلك أخرِجْ من الضيقِ نفسي، لأني أنا عبدك.
الخورس تناوباً: (على اللحن الرابع) 
*الربّ هو الله، وقد ظهر لنا. مبارك الآتي باسم الرب *
وتُعاد بعد كلٍّ من الستيخونات التالية: 
1 ـ إعترفوا للربِّ وادعوا اسمه القدّوس.
2 ـ جميعُ الأممِ أحاطوا بي، وباسم الرب دحرتهم. 
3 ـ من عند الربّ كان ذلك، وهو عجيبٌ في أعيننا.
ثم هذه الطروباريات (على اللحن الرابع): 
لِنُسارعِ الآن بنشاطٍ إلى والدةِ الإله، نحن الخطأة الحقيرين، ولنَجثُ لها بتوبةٍ صارخينَ من عمقِ النفس: أيتها *السيدة*، تحنني علينا وأنجدينا. أسرعي، فإننا هالِكون من كثرة الزلات. لا تصرفي عبيدك خائبين، فقد أحرزناك رجاء لنا وحيداً. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
ونعيد الطروبارية نفسها: 
الآن وكل أوانٍ وإلى دهر الداهرين . آمين 
يا والدة الإله، لن نصمُتَ أبداً عن إذاعةِ عظمائك، نحن الغيرَ المستحقّين. فلو لم تقومي شفيعة لنا، فمن كان منقذاً لنا من مثلِ هذه الأخطارِ، أو من كان حافظاً لنا أحراراً إلى الآن ؟ فلسنا نبتعدُ عنكِ، أيتها *السيدة*، لأنك تُخلِّصينَ عبيدك من كلّ أنواعِ الشدائد دائماً.
القارئ يتلو: المزمور 50
إرحمني يا ألله بعظيمِ رحمتك، وبكثرةِ رأفتك امح مآثمي 
اغسلني كثيراً من إثمي، ومن خطيئتي طهرني 
لأني أنا عارفٌ بإثمي، وخطيئتي أمامي في كل حينٍ 
إليك وحدك خَطِئتُ، وأمامك الشرَّ صنعتُ، لكي تَظهرَ عادلاً في أقوالك، وزكياً في قضائك 
هاءنذا في الآثام حُبِلَ بي، وفي الخطايا حملتني أمي 
ها إنك أحببتَ الحق، وكشفت لي عن مكنوناتِ حكمتكَ وخفاياها 
إنضَحني بالزوفى فأطهر، إغسِلْني فأبيضَّ أفضل من الثلج 
أسمعني أقوالَ بهجةٍ وسرور، فتبتهِجَ عظامي المذللة 
إصرِفْ وجهكَ عن خطاياي، وامحُ جميع مآثمي 
قلباً طاهراً اخلق فيّ يا ألله، وروحاً مستقيماً جدد في أحشائي 
لا تطرحني من أمام وجهكَ، ولا تنزع منّي روحك القدوس 
رُدَّ لي بهجةَ خلاصكَ، وبروح النشاط ثبتني 
أُعَلِّمُ الأثمة طرقك، والكفرة إليك يرجعون 
نجني من الدماء يا ألله إله خلاصي، فَيُشيد لساني بعدلِكَ 
يا ربُّ افتح شفتيَّ، فيذيع فمي تسبيحك 
لأنك لو شئت ذبيحةً لقدّمتُ، لكنك لا ترتضي بمحرقات 
إنما الذبيحة لله روح منسحق. لا يرذُلُ الله قلباً منسحقاً ومتواضعاً 
أحسِن يا ربُّ برضاكَ إلى صهيون، وابنِ أسوارَ أورشليم
حينئذٍ ترتضي بذبيحةِ البرِّ، بتقدمةٍ ومُحرَقاتٍ. حينئذٍ يقرّبون على مذابحكَ العجول.
ثمَّ نشرع في الترنيم بالقانون (على اللحن الثامن)
الأوذية الأولى
الارمس​إنَّ الشعبَ الإسرائيليَّ قد جاز في البحر كأنما على اليبس، هارباً من الشقاء    في مصر. 
فهتفَ: لنُرنِمَنَّ لمُنقِذِنا وإلهنا 
*الطروباريات*

تسبق القطعتين الأوليين الترنيمة:
يا والدةَ الإله الفائقةَ القداسةِ خلّصينا
والتي قبل الأخيرة:
المجدُ للآبِ والابن والروح القدس 
والأخيرة:
الآنَ ودائماً وإلى دهر الدهور. آمين
1 ـ تجاربُ كثيرةٌ ألمَّت بي أيتها العذراء. فإليك ألتجئُ طالباً الخلاص. فيا أمَّ الكلمة، خلّصيني من المصاعبِ والأهوالْ. 
2 ـ إنّ هجماتِ الأهواءَ تُقلِقُني لتملأَ نفسي يأساً شديداً. فأعيدي إليها السلام بهدوءِ ابنك وإلهكِ، يا فتاةً منزهةً عن كلّ عيب. 
3 ـ أيتها العذراء التي ولدت الإله المخلّص، أتضرُّعُ إليك أن تنقذيني من الشدائد، لأنني إليك الآن ألتجئُ، وأرفعُ النفس والعقلَ نحوكِ. 
4 ـ يا أمّ الله وحدكِ، بما أنك صالحةٌ وأم الصلاح، أهّليني أنا السقيم جسماً ونفساً، لافتقاد الله وعنايتكِ. 
الأوذية الثالثة
الأرمس​يا ربُّ، يا عاقد القُبَّة السماوية، وبانيَ الكنيسة، أنت وطدني في محبّتي لكَ، يا أسمى الأماني وسندَ المؤمنين، يا مُحبَّ البشر وحدك. 
*الطروباريات*

1 ـ لقد جعلتكِ يا والدةَ الإله العذراء نصيرةً وملجأً لحياتي. فأنتِ قوديني إلى مِيناكِ، يا علَّة الصالحاتِ وسندَ المؤمنين، يا جديرةً بكل مديحٍ وحدكِ 
2 ـ أبتهلُ إليك أيتها العذراء، أن تُبدِّدي قلقَ نفسي وثورة يأسي. فإنك، يا عروس الله، حملت المسيح مبدأَ الهدوِّ، يا كاملة الطهارة وحدك. 
3 ـ يا مَن ولدتِ المحسنَ علَّة الخيرات، أنبعي للجميعِ فيضَ الإحسان، فإنك قادرةٌ على كلّ شيء، إذ قد حملتِ المسيحَ الجبّار، يا جزيلةَ الغبطةِ لدى الله.
4 ـ أيّتها العذراءُ، أعينيني أنا المبتلى بأمراضٍ عُضالةٍ وأهواء مُضنية. فإني أعرِفُ أنك، يا منزَّهة عن كل عيبٍ، كنزٌ للأشفيةِ كاملٌ لا ينفذ.
ثمَّ نرنّم:
*خلّصي عبيدكِ من المخاطر يا والدةَ الإله. لأنّنا كلَّنا إليك بعد الله نلتَجِئ، كأنما إلى سورٍ منيعٍ ونصيرة*
*أُنظري بعطفٍ يا والدةَ الإله الجديرة بكلّ مديحٍ إلى سُقمِ جسدي العُضال، واشفِ وجعَ نفسي*
حينئذٍ يذكر الكاهن الذين تُقام رتبة الباركليسي لأجلهم على النحو التالي: 
الكاهن: إرحمنا يا الله بعظيمِ رحمتكَ. نطلبُ إليكَ فاستجب وارحم
الخورس: يا ربُّ ارحم  (ثلاثاً)
الكاهن: نطلبُ أيضاً لأجل أبينا وبطريركِنا فلان المغبوط (أو أبينا ورئيس كهنتنا فلان الموقّر) وكلّ إخوتنا في المسيح.
الخورس: يا ربُّ ارحم  (ثلاثاً)
الكاهن: نَطلُبُ أيضاً الرّحمةَ والحياةَ والسّلامَ والعافية والخلاص لعبيدِ الله أبناءَ هذه الرعيّة المباركة، والمجتمعين معنا في الخِدمة الحاضرةِ، والمشتركين فيها لتحقيقِ المقاصدِ الصالحّة، متضرّعينَ إلى الربِّ الإله عنهم جميعاً وعن كلِّ واحدٍ منهم خُصوصاً. ونطلبُ أيضاً لأجلِ المُحسنينَ إلى هذهِ الكنيسةِ المقدّسة ولأجلنا نحن خُدَّامها.
الخورس: يا ربُّ ارحم  (ثلاثاً)
الكاهن: نطلبُ أيضاً لأجلِ جميعِ المسيحيّين ذوي الإيمان القويم، ليَمنحهمُ الربُّ الإلهُ الصالحُ النِعَمَ الموافقةَ لخلاصهم الأبدي، ويُنجّحَ أعمالَهُمُ المُرضِية، ويشفيَ مرضاهم، ويرُدَّ الغائبينَ منهم سالمين، ويُريحُ نفوسَ موتاهم، صارخينَ لأجلِ الجميعِ: يا ربُّ ارحم
الخورسان تناوباً: يا ربُّ ارحم (12 مرة) 


ولأجلِ المرضى تُقال الطلبة التالية:
الكاهن: نَطلبُ أيضاً الرّحمةَ والحياة والسّلام والعافيةَ والخلاصَ والافتقادَ والمُسامحة وغُفرانَ الخطايا لعبدِ الله فلان (أو لأمةِ الله فلانة)، ليُنجّيه (أو لينجّيها) الربُّ إلهنا من كلّ داءٍ نفسيٍّ أو جسديٍّ ملمٍّ به (أو بها) ويُنعِمَ عليهِ (أو علّيها) بصحّتهِ (أو بصحّتها) الأولى الكاملة
الخورس: يا ربُّ ارحم  (ثلاثاً)
ولأجلِ المسافرينَ والمغتربينَ تُقال الطلبة التالية:
الكاهن: نطلبُ أيضاً لأجلِ عبيدِ الله (فلان وفلان..) ليَنجوا من أخطارِ الغُزاةِ واللصوصِ وكلّ الأنواء، ويكونوا في سلامٍ وعافيةٍ قائمينَ بكلِّ مبرَّةٍ بحسبِ شرائعِ الله، ويَشبعوا من خيراتهِ تعالى الأرضيّة والسماويّة.
الخورس: يا ربُّ ارحم  (ثلاثاً)
ولأجلِ المُبحرينَ والمسافرين عموماً تُقال الطلبة التالية:
الكاهن: نطلبُ أيضاً لأجلِ عبيدِ اللهِ المسافرينَ معاً في البحرِ والبُحيراتِ أو في سائرِ سُبُلِ الأسفار، ليَصِلوا جميعاً إلى مرافئ الخلاص، ويُرافقهمُ المسيحُ إلهنا في أسفارهم بحراً وبرّاً وجوّاً، ليُنجّح سفرهم ويقِيَ نهايةَ سفرهم في هذه الحياةِ من الأنواءِ والأضرار. فلنَقُل لأجلهم: يا ربُّ ارحم.
الخورس: يا ربُّ ارحم  (ثلاثاً أو 12 مرّة إذا كانت هي الطلبة الأخيرة من الإكتِني)
الكاهن: لأنّكَ أنتَ إلهنا، وإليكَ نرفعُ المجد أيّها الآب والابن والروح القدس الآنَ وكلَّ أوانٍ وإلى دهرِ الدهور.
(وبعد الأودية السادسة) 
لأنّكَ أنتَ ملكُ السلامِ ومخلِّصُ نفوسنا، وإليكَ نرفعُ المجدَ..
الخورس: آمين
*كاثزما على اللحن الثاني*​ 

أيّتها الشفيعةُ الحارَّةُ والسورُ الذي لا يُرام، يَنبوعُ الرّحمةِ وملجأ العالم، نواصِلُ الهتافَ إليكِ أيتها *السيدة* والدة الإله. فبادري وأنقِذينا من المخاطر يا سريعة النُّصرةِ وحدكِ. 
الأوذية الرابعة
الأرمس​يا ربُّ، إنني سمِعتُ بسرِّ تدبيركَ، وتأملتُ في أعمالِكَ، فمجّدتُ لاهوتكَ
*الطروباريات*​1ـ هدّئي هيجان أهوائي وعاصفةَ زلاتي، يا من ولدت الربَّ المدبِّر، يا عروسَ الله 
2ـ امنحيني أنا المُستغيثَ بكِ لُجَّةَ تحنّنكِ، يا من حملت المتحنّن ومخلص جميع الذين يسبّحونها
3ـ نحن المتمتّعينَ بمواهبكِ، العارِفينَ أنكِ أمّ الله، نُنشدكِ نشيدَ شكرٍ يا كاملةَ النقاوة. 
4ـ نحن الذين أحرزناكِ رجاءً وسنداً وسوراً للخلاصِ غير متزعزعٍ، ننقذُ بكِ من كلِّ صعوبةٍ، يا جديرةً بكلِّ مديح.
الأوذية الخامسة
الأرمس​أَنِرنَا بأوامرك يا ربُّ. وبذراعِكَ المبسوطةِ امنحنا سلامَكَ، يا مُحبَّ البشر.
*الطروباريات*​1ـ أيّتها النقية. أعطيني فرحكِ الصافي، واملئي قلبي سروراً، يا من وَلَدَت علّة السرور. 
2 ـ أنقذينا من المخاطر، يا والدةَ الإله النقيّة، يا من ولدت الفداء الأبدي والسلام الذي يفوقُ كلَّ عقل 
3 ـ بَدّدي ظلام زلاتي بسنيِّ ضيائكِ، يا عروسَ الله، يا من ولدت النور الإلهي والأزلي.
4 ـ إشفي يا نقية سُقمَ أهوائي، وأهِليني لافتقادكِ، وامنحيني الصحة بشفاعتِك 
الأوذية السادسة
الأرمس​أسكُبُ أمامَ الربِّ طِلبتي، وأبثُّ لديهِ شكوايَ من مضايقيَّ. لأنَّ نفسي قد امتلأت شروراً، وحياتي دنت مِنَ الجحيم. فأطلبُ مثلَ يونان: إنتشلني من الفسادِ يا إلهي 
*الطروباريات*​1 ـ أيّتها العذراءُ. تضرَّعي إلى ربكِ وابنك، الذي أَسلَمَ نفسه للموتِ، وخلَّصَ منَ الموتِ والبلى طبيعتي التي استحوذ عليها الفسادُ والموت، أن ينقذني من مساوئِ الأعداء. 
2 ـ أيّتها العذراء، إنني أعرفُكِ نصيرةَ حياتي وصائِنَتَها الأمينة، تُبدِّدينَ كثرة التجاربِ وتقصين أضرارَ الشياطينِ فأطلبُ دائماً أن تنقذيني من فسادِ أهوائي. 
3 ـ لقد أحرزناك، أيّتها الفتاةُ سوراً نَلجأُ إليهِ، وخلاصاً كاملاً لنفوسِنا، وفرجاً في الضيقات، وبنورِكِ نبتهجُ دائماً. فيا أيتها السيّدةُ، خلّصينا الآن من الأهواءِ والأخطار. 
4 ـ إنّي الآنَ منطرحٌ على الفراشِ سقيماً، ولا شِفاءَ لجسدي. فأطلُبُ إليكِ، يا صالحة، يا مَن حَملتِ الإلهَ مخلِّص العالمِ والمنقذَ منَ الأمراض، أنهضيني من فسادِ أمراضي.
ثم نرنم من جديد: 
*خلصي عبيدك ... أُنظري بعطف... *
حينئذٍ يذكر الكاهن من جديد الذين تُقامُ رتبة الباركليسي لأجلهم على النحو الذي ذُكر سابقاً، وبعد الإعلان يرنّم الخورس بالقنداق التالي على اللحن الثاني 
يا نصيرةَ المسيحيينَ التي لا تُخزى، ووسيطَتَهمُ الدائمةَ لدى الخالق، لا تُعرضي عن أصواتِ الخطأةِ الطالبينَ إليكِ. بل بما أنّك صالحةٌ بادري إلى معونتِنا، نحن الصارخينَ إليكِ بإيمانٍ: هلمّي إلى الشفاعةِ وأَسرعي إلى الابتهالِ، يا والدةَ الإله المحامية دائماً عن مكرّميها. 
ثمّ ينشد الخورسان تناوباً الانديفونا الأولى من أناشيد المراقي على اللحن الرابع: 
1 ـ منذُ شبابي أهواءٌ كثيرةٌ تُحارِبُني. فاعضُدْني أنتَ يا مخلِّصي وخَلِّصني (مرتين)
2 ـ يا مُبغِضي صِهيونَ اخزَوا تُجاهَ الربِّ فإنّكم سوفَ تَجفّونَ كالعُشبُ أمامَ النارِ (مرّتين) 
3 ـ المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس. بالروح القدسِ تحيا كلُّ نفسٍ، وبالتنقيةِ تسمو وتزهو سريّاً بالثالوث الواحد (مرّة واحدة)
4 ـ الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الداهرين. آمين 
بالروح القدسِ تَتَفجَّر مجاري النعمةِ، وتُروي الخليقَة كلّها لإحيائها (مرّة واحدة) 
وفي الحال سأذكرُ اسمكَ في كلِّ جيلٍ فجيلٍ (مرتين) 
ستيخن: إسمعي يا بنتُ وانظري، وأميلي أُذنَكِ، وانسي شعبكِ وبيتَ أبيكِ، فيصبو الملكُ إلى حُسنكِ 
الخورسان معاً: سأذكرُ اسمكَ في كلِّ جيلٍ فجيلٍ 
الكاهن: لنبتهل إلى الربِّ إلهنا لنُؤهلَ لسماع الإنجيل المقدس 
الخورس: يا رب ارحم (ثلاثاً) 
الكاهن: صوفيَّا.. لنقِفْ ونسمع الإنجيل المقدس. 
        السلام لجميعكم. 
الخورس: ولروحِكَ. 
الكاهن: فصلٌ شريف من بشارةِ القديس لوقا البشير 
الخورس: المجد لكَ يا ربُّ. المجد لك 
الكاهن: لنصغ (بروسخومن) 
في تلك الأيام، قامت مريم وذهبت مسرعةً إلى الجبلِ إلى مدينة في يهوذا. ودخلت إلى بيت زخريَّا وسلَّمت على أليصابات. فعندما سمِعَت أليصاباتُ سلامَ مريم، ارتكضَ الجنينُ في بطنها. وامتلأت أليصاباتُ مِنَ الرّوحِ القدس، فصاحت بصوتٍ عظيمٍ وقالت: مباركةٌ أنتِ في النساء ومباركةٌ ثمرةُ بطنك. من أينَ لي هذا أن تأتيَ أمّ ربي إليَّ ؟ فإنه عندما بلغَ صوتُ سلامكِ إلى أذنيَّ، ارتكضَ الجنين بابتهاجٍ في بطني. فطوبى للتي آمنت لأنّه سيتمُّ ما قِيلَ لها من قِبَلِ الرب. فقالت مريم: تعظّم نفسي الربَّ وتبتهجُ روحي بالله مخلّصي. لأنّه نظرَ إلى تواضعِ أَمَتِهِ. فها منذُ الآن تطوبُني جميعُ الأجيالِ. لأنَّ القديرَ صنعَ بي عظائمَ واسمه قدوس. ومكَثَت مريمُ عندها نحو ثلاثةِ أشهرٍ. ثمَّ عادت إلى بيتها. 
الخورس: المجد لك يا ربُّ. المجد لك 
حينئذٍ يرنم الخورسان تناوباً بالقطع التالية على اللحن الثاني: 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
أيُّها الآبُ والكلمةُ والروح، الثالوث في الجوهَرِ الواحدِ، امحُ كثرةَ آثامِنا.
الآن وكلَّ أوانٍ وإلى دهر الداهرين. آمين. 
بشفاعةِ والدةِ الإله، أيّها الرحيمُ، امحُ كثرةَ آثامنا 
على اللحن السادس: 
إرحمني يا ألله بعظيم رحمتك. وبكثرةِ رأفتكَ امحُ مآثمي 
أيتها *السيدة* الكاملة القداسة، لا تكليني إلى نصرةٍ بشرية. بل اقبلي طِلبةَ خادمكِ، فقد أحاقَ بيَ الضيقُ، ولا أستطيعُ أن أحتمِلَ سهامَ الشياطين. وليس لي معقلٌ ولا موضعٌ ألتجئُ إليه أنا الشقيَّ المكتنفَ بالأعداء. وليسَ ليَ تعزية سواكِ. فيا سيدة العالم، يا رجاءَ ونصيرةَ المؤمنين، لا تعرضي عن طلبتي، بل اصنعي ما يوافقني 
ما من أحدٍ يسارعُ إليكِ ويَعودُ من عندكِ خائباً، أيّتها البتولُ النقيَّةُ والدةُ الإله. بل يَلتَمِسُ النعمةَ فينالُ الموهِبةَ على وفق مُلتَمِسَه 
يا والدة الإله العذراء، يا فرحَ الذين في الضيقِ ونجاةَ السقماء. خلِّصي رعيَّتكِ وشعبكِ، يا سلام المحارَبين وهدوءَ مَن تكُدّهمُ العواصفُ، ونصيرةَ المؤمنين وحدك. 
*الطلبة الكبرى*​الكاهن: خلّص يا ألله شعبكَ وبارك ميراثك. إفتَقِد عالمكَ بالرَّحمةِ والرّأَفات. إرفع شأنَ المسيحيين ذوي الإيمانَ القويم، وأسبِغْ علينا مراحِمَك الوافرة. بشفاعةِ سيدتنا الكاملةِ الطهارةِ والدةِ الإلهِ مريمَ الدائمةِ البتوليّة وبقوّةِ الصليبِ الكريم المُحيي، وبقوّة الصليب الكريم المحيي، وبطلباتِ القوات السماويّة المكرَّمة العادمةِ الأجساد، وبتضرّعاتِ النبيِّ الكريمِ والسابقِ المجيد يوحنا المعمدان، والقديسين الأمجادِ الرُّسلِ الجديرينَ بكلّ مديح، وآبائنا في القديسين معلِّمي المسكونةِ رؤساء الكهنةِ العظامِ باسيليوسَ الكبيرِ، وغريغوريوسَ اللاهوتي ويوحنا الذهبي الفم، وأبينا في القديسين نِقُولاوسَ رئيسِ أساقفةِ ميرا في ليكيا الصّانعِ العجائِبَ، والقديسين الأمجادَ الشهداء الظافرين، وآبائنا الأبرار اللابسي الله، والقديسين الصديقين جدي الإله يواكيم وحنَّة، والقديس (فلان صاحب عيد النهار)، وجميع قديسيكَ، نتضرَّعُ إليكَ أيُّها الرب الكثير الرَّحمة، فاستجب لنا نحن الخطأةَ الطالبينَ إليكَ وارحمنا 
الخورس: يا رب ارحم (12 مرة) 
الكاهن: برحمةِ ورأَفةِ ابنك الوحيد ومحبّته للبشر، الذي أنتَ مبارَكٌ معهُ ومع روحكَ القدُّوس الصالحِ والمُحيي، الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الداهرين. 
الخورس: آمين. 
ثمَّ يواصل الترنُّمَ بما بقيَ من أوذيَّات القانون
الأوذية السابعة
الأرمس​إن الفتيةَ الذين جاءوا من اليهوديّة، وطِئوا قديماً في بابلَ لهيبَ الأتُونِ، بالثالوثِ مرنمين: مباركٌ أنتَ يا إله آبائِنا 
*الطروباريات*​1 ـ لمّا شِئتَ أن تدبّرَ خلاصَنا سَكنتَ في مُستودَعِ البتولِ، التي أظهرتها نصيرةً للعالمِ. فمباركٌ أنت يا إلهَ آبائِنا. 
2 ـ أيّتها الأمُّ النقيّة، إضرَعي إلى مُحبِّ الرحمة الذي ولدتِهِ، أن يُنقِذَ من زلاَّتِ النفسِ وأدناسِها الصارخينَ بإيمانٍ: مباركٌ أنتَ يا إلهَ آبائِنا. 
3 ـ كنزاً للخلاصِ وينبوعاً للخلودِ، وبُرجاً منيعاً وباباً للتوبةِ أظهَرتَ التي حملَتكَ للصارخين: مباركٌ أنتَ يا إلهَ آبائنا 
4 ـ يا والدةَ الإله التي ولدت لنا المسيح المخلّص، أهِّلي للشفاء من وَهَنِ الأجسادِ وأمراضِ النفوسِ، المُقبِلين برغبةٍ إلى كنفِكِ الإلهي. 
*الأوذية الثامنة*
*الأرمس*​سبحوا ملكَ السماواتِ، الذي تسبِّحهُ جنودُ الملائكةِ، وارفعوهُ إلى جميع الدهور 
*الطروباريات*​1 ـ أيّتها العذراء، لا تُعرِضي عنِ الطالبين معونتكِ، والمسبِّحينَ والرَّافعين إيَّاك أيتها الفتاةُ إلى الدُّهور.
2 ـ أيّتها العذراء، إنكِ تَسكُبينَ الأشفيَةَ غزيرةً على اللذين يسبّحونكِ بإيمانٍ ويُعلُّونَ ولادتكِ المعجزةَ البيان. 
3 ـ أيّتها العذراءُ، إنكِ تَشفِين أسقامَ نفسي وأوجاعَ جسدي، لكي أسبِّحكِ يا ممتلئةً نعمةً 
4 ـ أيّتها العذراء، إنَّك ترُدّينَ هجماتِ التجاربِ ونزواتِ الأهواء. فلذلك نسبِّحكِ إلى جميع الدهور 
الأوذية التاسعة
الإرمس​أيّتها العذراء النقيةُ، نحنُ الذينَ خُلِّصنا بكِ نعترفُ أنّكِ حقَّاً والدةُ الإله، ونعظِّمكِ معَ أجواقِ العادمي الأجساد  
*الطروباريات*​1 ـ أيّتها العذراء، لا ترفضي جريَ دموعي، يا من حملتِ المسيحَ الذي انتزعَ من كلِّ وجهٍ كلَّ دمعة.
2 ـ أيّتها العذراء املئي قلبي فرحاً، يا من قَبِلَت ملءَ الفرَحِ ولاشت غمَّ الخطيئة. 
3 ـ أيتها العذراءُ، كوني للاّجئين إليكِ ميناءً ونصرةً وسوراً لا يتزعزعُ، ومعقِلاً وملجأً وبهجةً 
4 ـ أيّتها العذراءُ، عالجيني أنا المطروحَ سقيماً في دارِ الشّقاء، وانتشليني مِنَ المرضِ إلى العافية 
5 ـ أيّتها العذراءُ، اطرُدي ظلامَ الجهلِ وأَضيئي بأشعّةِ نوركِ المُذيعينَ أنّكِ والدةُ الإله
وفي الحال ننشد على اللحن الثامن: 
إنّه لَواجبٌ حقاً أن نُغبِّطكِ يا والدةَ الإله الدائمةَ والجزيلةَ الغبطةِ، والمنزَّهةَ عن كلِّ عيبٍ وأمَّ إلهنا. يا مَن هي أكرمُ من الكروبين وأمجدُ بلا قياسٍ من السَّرافين، يا مَن، وهيَ بتولٌ، ولدتِ الله الكلمةَ،إنكِ حقاً والدة الله، إياك نُعظّم 
ويبخّر الكاهن المذبح والشعب أو البيت الذي يرنّم فيه بالباركليسي فيما الخورسان يرنّمان تناوباً بالتعظيمات التالية على اللحن الثامن:
1 ـ لنكرّم بالأناشيدِ مَنْ هيَ أرفعُ من السماواتِ، وأنقى من الأنوارِ الشمسية، المنقذة إيّانا من اللعنة وسيدةَ العالم. 
2 ـ لقد اعتلَّ جسمي، ونفسي أيضاً اعتلَّت من جرّاء خَطايايَ الكثيرة. فإليكِ ألتجئُ يا ممتلئةً نعمةً، فأعينيني يا رجاءَ اليائسين.
3 ـ أيّتها السيّدةُ أمُّ المنقذ، إقبَلي تضرُّعاتِ خُدَّامكِ غير المستحقين، بأن تتوسَّطي لدى المولود منكِ، فكوني لنا وسيطةً يا سيدةَ العالم.
4 ـ يا والدة الإلهِ الجديرةَ بكلِّ مديحٍ، إنّنا ننشدُ لك الآن هذا النشيد بنشاطٍ وحبور. فمعَ السابقِ وجميعِ القديسينَ تضرَّعي، يا والدة الإله، أن يرأفَ بنا. 
5 ـ يا جميعَ جيوشِ الملائكةِ، وسابِقَ الربِّ والرُّسلَ الاثني عشر وجميعَ القديسين، إشفعوا مع والدةِ الإلهِ في خلاصنا.
حينئذٍ يأتي المتقدّم أمام صورة والدة الإله، ويرنّم بهذه التعظيمة الأخيرة بصوتٍ جهير، ساجداً للأيقونة مع الشعب
6 ـ لتَخْرَسْ شفاهُ الكفرةِ الذين لا يسجدونَ لأيقونتكِ المكرّمةِ الهاديةِ، التي رسمها لوقا الرسول الجزيل القداسة. 
القارئ: قدُّوسٌ الله، قدُّوسٌ القويّ، قدوسٌ الذي لا يموت، ارحمنا (ثلاثاً)
المجدُ للآبُ والابنِ والروحِ القدس، الآن وكلَّ أوانٍ وإلى دهر الداهرين. آمين. 
أيُّها الثالوثُ القدّوس ارحمنا، يا ربّ اغفر خطايانا. يا سيِّد تجاوز عن آثامنا. يا قدّوس افتقدنا واشفِ أسقامنا من أجلِ اسمكَ يا ربُّ ارحم (ثلاثاً)
المجدُ للآبُ والابنِ والروحِ القدس، الآن وكلَّ أوانٍ وإلى دهر الداهرين. آمين. 
أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدّسِ اسمكَ. ليأتِ ملكوتكَ. لتكُن مشيئتُكَ كما في السماءِ كذلكَ على الأرض. أعطِنا خُبزنا كفافَ يومنا. واغفر لنا خطايانا، كما نغفرُ نحنُ لمن أساءَ إلينا. ولا تُدخلنا في التجارب، لكن نجّنا من الشرير.
الكاهن: لأنّ لكَ المُلكَ والقدرةَ والمجدَ، أيّها الآبُ والابن والروح القدس، الآن وكل أوانٍ وإلى دهر الداهرين. 
الخورس: آمين. 
ثمّ يرنّم بطروباريات التوبة هذه (على اللحن السادس):
إرحمنا يا ربُّ ارحمنا، فإنَّنا مفتقرونَ إلى كلّ دفاعٍ. ولذلك نقدِّمُ لكَ نحن الخطأةَ هذا الابتهال، بما أنَّك السيّد: إرحمنا 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
إرحمنا يا ربُّ، فإنّا عليكَ توكَّلنا. لا تَغضَبْ علينا جدّاً ولا تذكُر آثامِنا. بل انظُرِ الآن بحنوِّكَ وأنقِذنا من أعدائنا. فإنَّكَ أنتَ إلهنا، ونحنُ شعبُك، وجميعُنا صنعُ يديك، واسمك ندعو 
الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الداهرين. آمين. 
افتحي لنا باب التحنُّنِ يا والدةَ الإلهِ المباركة، عسانا باتكالِنا عليكِ لا نخيبُ، بل نُنقَذُ بكِ منَ الشدائد. فإنكِ أنتِ خلاصُ جنسِ المسيحيين. 
الكاهن يذكر لثالث مرّة الذين تُقامُ رتبة البركليسي لأجلهم، ويُضيف هذه الطلبة الأخيرة:
نطلبُ أيضاً صيانةَ هذا الدَّيرِ (أو هذه الكنيسة) وكلّ مدينةٍ وقريةٍ من المجاعةِ والوباء والزلزلة والطوفانِ والنار والسّيفِ وغاراتِ الأجانبِ والحربِ الأهليّةِ، وأن يكون لنا إلهُنا الصالحُ والمُحبُّ البشر غفوراً عطوفاً سهلَ المصالحةِ، ويردَّ عنّا كلَّ الغضبِ الثائرِ علينا ويُنقذنا من وَعيدِهِ العادلِ الداهمِ ويرحمنا
الخورس: يا ربُّ ارحم (40 مرّة) 
الكاهن: إستجبْ لنا يا ألله مخلّصنا، يا رجاءَ جميعِ أقطارِ الأرضِ والذينَ في البحرِ بعيداً. وكُنْ غفوراً أيُّها السيّدُ، غفوراً لخطايانا وارحمنا، فإنّك إلهٌ رحيمٌ ومحبُّ البشر، وإليكَ نرفعُ المجدَ، أيُّها الآبُ والابنُ والروحُ القُدس، الآنَ وكلَّ أوانٍ وإلى دهر الداهرين. 
الخورس: آمين
ثمّ يختم الكاهن الصلاة بالحلّ الصغير هكذا:
الكاهن: المجدُ لكَ أيُّها المسيحُ الإلهُ رجاؤنا المجدُ لك
المجدُ للآبِ.. الآنَ ودائماً.. يا ربُّ ارحم
القارئ: باسمِ الربّ باركْ يا أبْ (ثلاثاً)
الكاهن: ليَرحمنا المسيحُ إلهنا الحقيقي..
بشفاعاتِ أمّهِ الكاملةِ الطهارة والقدّيسين الأمجادِ الرُّسلِ الجديرينَ بكلّ مديح. وجميعِ القدّيسين، ويخلِّصنا بما أنّهُ صالحٌ ومحبُّ البشر.
وفيما الحاضرونَ يقبلون أيقونة والدة الإله يرنّم الخورس بالطروباريّات التالية: (على اللحن الثاني)
أيّتها الصالحةُ، إنّك تنصُرين كلَّ الملتجئين بإيمانٍ إلى ذراعك القديرة. فإنه ليس لنا نحنُ الخطأةَ الرازحينَ تحتَ كثرة الزلاتِ وسيطٌ دائمٌ لدى الله في الأخطارِ والضيقاتِ سواكِ يا أم الله العليِّ. لذلكَ نجثو لكِ، فأنقِذي عبيدَكِ من كلِّ شدَّةٍ 
يا فرحَ كلّ الذين في الضيق، ونصيرة المظلومينَ، وغذاءَ البائسين، وعزاءَ الغُرباء، وعكَّازَ العُميانِ، وافتقادَ السقماء، وملجأَ وعَضُدَ المتعبين، ومُعينة اليتامى، فنتضرعُ إليكِ يا طاهرةُ ، فأسرعي في إنقاذِ عبيدكِ.
على اللحن الثامن 
أيّتها السيّدةُ، اقبَلي طلباتِ عبيدكِ، وأنقذينا من كلِّ شدَّةٍ وضيقٍ. 
على اللحن الثاني 
بكِ أنوطُ كلَّ رجائي يا أم الله. فاحفَظيني تحت كنفكِ 
بصلواتِ آبائنا القديسينَ، أيُّها الربُّ يسوع المسيحُ إلهنا، ارحمنا. آمين.


----------

